
Learn Vanilla JavaScript Before JavaScript Frameworks - thefln
https://snipcart.com/blog/learn-vanilla-javascript-before-using-js-frameworks
======
dang
Please don't use allcaps for emphasis
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)).

(Submitted title was "You SHOULD Learn Vanilla JavaScript Before JavaScript
Frameworks".)

------
peterchon
I agree, but there's also benefits of looking at a quality piece of code to
see how it's done.

